# Vote on these names!



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Please let me know which one of these names you like for my new puppy.

I kind of want something "cute". Please suggest something else if you don't like any of these.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I picked Barkley but also like Samson and Charlie.  I think I like Samson better than Barkley now :lol: but I can't change my vote. :lol:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i also picked barkley it stood out to me :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

It's different. :wink: We've had ALOT of chi's here and I cannot recall even 1 Barkley. :wink:


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I like the name Bently.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Leo :wave:


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Louie


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Dec 14, 2005)

I like Barkley, too.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I voted Bentley


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Of course I had to pick Tucker.. :wave: 


I also like Skipper and Cisco


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I voted for Barkley, it just stood out for me for some reason.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Does anyone like Deacon? 
I thought of it this morning!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I like Deacon.

Diesel and Deacon, sounds nice.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> I like Deacon.
> 
> Diesel and Deacon, sounds nice.


I think so, too. I didn't want a "D" name because I thought it'd sound weird but I think it's nice. 

We also have a "Homer"!! :lol:


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

hehe homer...thats sooo sweet


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Courtney, any closer to picking a name? :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I love the name Chase! Or Chance.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Charlie.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Vala said:


> :wink: Charlie.


I ♥ Charlie!  
If I ever have children, I've always wanted to name my son Charles so that I could call him "Charlie". It's such a cute name.

I think right now it's between Bentley & Charlie. :?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I voted for Charlie too  I did hear a name the other day I'd never heard before Pirate. Your little guy doesn't look much like a pirate but I thought it was a cool name :wink:


----------



## Hilary (Dec 3, 2005)

Guiness! :lol:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Anyone like Hogan? 
My parents had a St. Bernard before I was born named Hogan and I've always LOVED that name.

It's different. 
Of course... Daniel doesn't like it. :?


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

brutus is the best big name for a small dog i fink he looks like a brutus too!


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

i picked charlie bcoz it ends in a vowel and has a ring to it so the pup will remember it easier!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i voted ace. i thought it went nice with diesel and i like what it represents. ace is also on my list of names. charlie was my second choice. he is so adorable :wave: congrats!


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

if you like "D" names i love dustin


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

oh and dawten


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I voted Brutus cos that is such a fab little name and SOOOOOOOO original and cute.

Please keep it


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

charlie
 
:angel13:


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

i like leo and sampson.
i think the name goliath is cool for a chi.
good luck picking the right name


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I like Sampson. 
I'll have to run it by the fiancee... that should be interesting! :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Sampson is very cute


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

He's definitely a *TOUGH * guy but I'm not sure if I like Brutus or any of these other names.

I also like "rich looking" names like Bentley but I don't want a name that is that long. 


Any other ideas? I'm such a pain in the butt, I know! :confused5:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

We FINALLY decided on Guinness!!  
I think it suits him and it's different.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I like the name too, it suits him!! :wink: 

Is it pronounced like "Gi-ness" or like "Gee-ness"?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Kari said:


> I like the name too, it suits him!! :wink:
> 
> Is it pronounced like "Gi-ness" or like "Gee-ness"?


It's like the beer. "Gi-ness". 
Thanks, I like it as well. I think it fits him & it's different. There aren't a whole lot of dogs named Guinness.


----------

